# Mike's Betta Journal - Canadian Fish



## Mike16576 (Apr 12, 2015)

*Thanks for visting my Betta Journal!*

*Rules: *
- No posting short, useless comments

So, this is a place where I will be posting about the day to day lives of my 6 fish that I have atm (subject to change). Subscribe for daily entries!

*Fish (As of Now):*

Thunder - Male HM
Marble - Male HM
Flynn- Male CT Rescue
Rose - Female HM
Tiger - Female VT
Gills - Female VT

*Tanks:*

2.5 Gallon Rescue Tank (Occupied by Flynn), Neon yellow gravel, silk plants, 1-3 gallon Whisper air filter, exterior heater, thermometer

2.5 Gallon Rescue Tank (Unoccupied), Neon yellow gravel, silk plants, Walmart Brand Air Filter, exterior heater, thermometer

2.5 Gallon Rescue Tank (Unoccupied), Neon yellow gravel, silk plants, Walmart Brand Air Filter, exterior heater, thermometer

.5 Gallon (Holding tank, Max 3 days) occupied by Marble, plastic plants, marbles and rocks, lid

1 Gallon plastic tank (Holding tank, Max 5 days) Occupied by Thunder, purple gravel, plastic plants, lid

10 Gallon Tall Half-Cylinder (Female Tank), Occupied by Rose, Gills, and Tiger. Multi coloured gravel, MANY silk plants, whisper filter, internal heater, lid, thermometer, LED lights

10 Gallon Long Tank (Breeding Tank), (Occupied By Bob and Bill the moss balls), sponge filter, silk plants, internal heater, lid, thermometer, LED lights

*Soon to come:* 

5 Gallon Planted Tank (I have ordered Moss from Malaysia)

I will post everyday! Come back soon!


----------



## Mike16576 (Apr 12, 2015)

So, this is my first post...
I kinda failed my first planted tank... I walked for 2 hours into the woods behind our house to reach a pond where I collected duckweed, azolla, snails, and aquatic moss. When I put all of it into the tank, it got all murky. I'm not sure if the water is going to settle. Sucks, because I was really looking forward to growing these plant.

On a brighter note, I made a deal with petsmart. (My local store). They got a few large orders of betta fish, and my dad just happened to walk into the store while they were un-packaging them. Noticing the fish, he asked the Manager if they had any sick ones for me to add to my rescue. She told him to ask me to call the next day and she would tell me. I just called, and she said that I could come in tomorrow and she will give my bettas! I'm really excited.

About the planted tank, I might get a school of barbs or small koi, minnows, or cichlids to make it pretty, as I don't have another heater at my use. I do have an old filter though. What would you guys recommend I put in? Ill keep watch on my planted tank as well, as the water may settle in a while.

I have some Christmass moss coming in from Malaysia soon, so I am excited for that. I think it would be a great addition to my 10 gallon half cylinder with the 3 females.

Breeding - Its not working. I've tried numerous pairs, and it seems I picked some stubborn fish. Neither of my males will build a bubble nest? I'm going to wait about a month to see if he is going to mature and make one. All of my females are full of eggs!

Yesterday I was running late for school, so I yelled to my mom that she would have to feed my mini army of bettas. When I got home, she told me that my fish have "quite an appetite"! It turns out, she fed each one 8+ worms! I was so mad. I am fasting them today instead of tomorrow now. 

Flynn seems to be doing well. He isn't biting his fins anymore, and the fin rot and ammonia burns seem to be clearing up fine. He is sp much more active than when I first brought him out of that cup. I'm glad that he will be ready for a new home in a little while.

To end this on a sad note, my parents made a decision yesterday. I will have to sell/give away all of my fish before we go to my cottage 4 provinces away. I am so mad! Right now my focus is on finding a fish sitter willing to take in 5 or more tanks. There aren't many out there, but if you would like to try out the job and you are in ontario PM me! I'm begging you!

Anyways, Ill talk to you guys again tomorrow. Stay tuned!

P.S. You may post saying "subed" even though its short. I will allow that!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Interesting journal. I always like reading what other people are up to with their aquahobby. 

About the murkiness... It doesn't mean you failed. Especially if you were planting new plants and had your hands in the tank working on it, murkiness is normal. It should settle. But I would be careful with plants obtained from the wild. Maybe rinse them in a quick vinegar dip or something? You don't want to bring in any potential pests.

And congrats with the possible new rescues. New fish are always exciting.


----------



## Mike16576 (Apr 12, 2015)

Fenghuang said:


> Interesting journal. I always like reading what other people are up to with their aquahobby.
> 
> About the murkiness... It doesn't mean you failed. Especially if you were planting new plants and had your hands in the tank working on it, murkiness is normal. It should settle. But I would be careful with plants obtained from the wild. Maybe rinse them in a quick vinegar dip or something? You don't want to bring in any potential pests.
> 
> And congrats with the possible new rescues. New fish are always exciting.


The dirt settled down after a while. I'm not looking to put any fish in the water so I don't think the vinegar will be necessary. The murkiness was a cause of the dirty pond water that I brought the duckweed and azolla back in. 

Thanks for the positive feedback. I always like to exercise my writing skills. (I am only 12)


----------



## Mike16576 (Apr 12, 2015)

Today...

The planted tank's murkiness has settled down. I took out the moss, and left the duckweed and azolla in. Both plants and snails seem to be doing fine.

About petsmart, I went into the store today and was quite surprised that there were no sick bettas! It's kind of bitter sweet for me, as I don't get any new bettas for a while. Instead, I walked out with 5 goldfish with ich. I am typing as I watch them in their epsom salt baths. I decided to name the 2 big ones "Bonnie" and "Clyde" - I think you _older_ people out there might get what I mean. The 3 smaller ones are named "Larry", "Curly" and "Moe". Again, you older people might get what I mean. Bonnie isn't doing the best though, I'm not sure if she'll make it. 

Wow, I'm still surprised at the appetite my bettas had this morning. They seemed to forget how much they ate on Friday and at 4 worms each today! (With the exception of Flynn, who set a new record of 2 worms today).

I was excited to breed guppies, but it turns out I can't get any fish until we get back from Nova Scotia (another province) where out cottage is. I can only tank in new rescues. (Haha, see what I did there?). I'm a bit disappointed, but I am focusing on the larger problem right now - finding a 2 month devoted fish sitter so I don't have to sell my finned friends.

Question about ich: How long does it take to kill a fish? It seems lik my goldfish have had it for a while now. Thanks in advance!

Anyways, talk to you tomorrow guys-

Go Montréal Go! The #habs to win the Stanley Cup!


----------



## Mike16576 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sad news, Bonnie past away of ich this morning, and Clyde isn't looking very good. I gave Clyde an epsom salt bath as well, and he was a bit more active after being put into the lukewarm water. I'm hoping he will make it. I will sterilize everything if he happens to pass. There was nothing that I could do, the fish were fatally ill when I brought them out of petsmart.

Today I fed my bettas pellets for the first time... and of course, they are spoilt rotten. They wouldn't eat the pellets, they would only eat the frozen blood worms because thats all I've fed them for 2 weeks. 

Thats all for today!


----------

